# New Shop Building Forum



## HMF (Dec 12, 2016)

*http://www.hobby-machinist.com/forums/building-a-home-shop-on-your-property.457/

Can't believe I didn't think of this before. Setting up a shop is a tough job. And it's interesting to see how others do it. 

If you have photos of how you build yours, wherever it is, PLEASE participate here.*


----------



## eugene13 (Dec 16, 2016)

Here's a picture of the floor in my shop before we poured the concrete, it's currently -1 degrees and snowing with 6" on the ground but the shop is warm warm warm, i recommend anyone building a new shop
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 use this system, it's expensive but very efficient, and the heat protects the slab from frost heave


----------



## eeler1 (Dec 17, 2016)

Must be nice to have a warm shop in winter.  What that must be like.

One question, was that slab affected by weight of machines?  I guess I'm just wondering if that's something you had to consider or work around to accommodate the tubing system?  Or did it matter at all?


----------



## FOMOGO (Dec 17, 2016)

It is nice heat (I designed and installed 8 systems). As you stated, not cheap, and you pretty much have to keep at the temp you want all the time. I'm going forced air in mine, and compartmentalized so I can heat the whole shop, or just the section I need to use, or not at all when away for extended periods. Probably the biggest consideration in avoiding frost heave is to site and grade for good drainage away from the building. Looks like it should be a nice work space. Any pics of it completed? Mike


----------



## f350ca (Dec 17, 2016)

When I did mine I poured a footing for the walls to sit on first, then poured the floor with a thermal break along the footing. With slab on grade you loose a lot of heat out the side of the slab under the wall.

Greg


----------



## eugene13 (Dec 18, 2016)

eeler1 said:


> Must be nice to have a warm shop in winter.  What that must be like.
> 
> One question, was that slab affected by weight of machines?  I guess I'm just wondering if that's something you had to consider or work around to accommodate the tubing system?  Or did it matter at all?


I made the slab 5" thick where the machines were to be placed, and there are four different heating zones plus domestic water.  I heat with coal and recently expanded the system to my house across the street, we're having below zero temps so I'm re-fueling every three days (aprox. 700 Lb), It's good exercise and a guilt free hot shower.  There's a layer of bubble wrap like insulation between the slab and the ground and the outside of the thickened edge is also insulated.  Check out the thread Rat Rod Recipe for interior views.


----------

